# Forest Find



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys, look what I found walking through the forest when I took my dads dogs for a walk








I can't believe how people can do this!!! This kitten (named Lord Nemo) is soooooo cute. He is about 4 weeks old and I have to feed him every 3 hours (yes, even at night) but it is totally worth it. I'll get to keep him until he is 8 weeks old which is when he is gonna be given up for adoption, and at which time i will be going back to Canada. My room is slowly turning into a zoo


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh no ; not a cat....eeeewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!
i am allergic to cats....lol


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i want him hes so cute.i wish i had luck like that but for finding a pony (i love ponies sooooo much!)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Adorable! Can I have him? Loha, I'm alergic too. Although my cat Wink, is my baby. Love him to death.


----------



## kearah>-< (Jul 10, 2012)

Awwww! Cutest little kitten ever! ~^.^~


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If you find someway to get him to the states you can have him. But since there is probably a lot of adorable little kittens that got ditched there too I would just get one of those (I just secretly don't want to get rid of him).


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I want him!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

BettaGuy said:


> If you find someway to get him to the states you can have him. But since there is probably a lot of adorable little kittens that got ditched there too I would just get one of those (I just secretly don't want to get rid of him).


You would think, where I live there would be tons of strays...but no.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Very cute. Really young kittens aren't likely tossed away, the mom was a stray and got hit by a car or something.,

Allergic people can look at pics. I like puppy pics, but don't want a dog.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohhh so cute 
I think that picture just made me fall in love. With two subjects >.<
Hahahaha :lol:


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

emc7 said:


> Very cute. Really young kittens aren't likely tossed away, the mom was a stray and got hit by a car or something.


Yeah, I found it weird too. But the kitten was way to clean to be a stray when we found it. It only had one tick on it and the fur was really clean. I think the kitten was in the forest for only a day or so. I think some a** did toss him.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

ZebraDanio: Yes, I think there is plenty of cats in why do you need to know 

iheartfish: I must say I'm flattered


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So adorable. Good luck giving it up.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a cute cat. I just got a new kitten myself. He's 2 months old and has 7 toes on each front paw and 6 toes on each back paw. It's really cool.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> That's a cute cat. I just got a new kitten myself. He's 2 months old and has 7 toes on each front paw and 6 toes on each back paw. It's really cool.


Wow, cool paws.;P


----------

